# Harry



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Very very sad. But then, you showed him kindness, perhaps the only kindness he has ever known.

You were also there to send him to his peace. Thank you. Rest in peace Harry.

Pat


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry Harry, I am sorry too. May God give you beautiful life on the other side of Rainbow, this side was not your happy place. I am sorry you found your heaven and your earthly angels too late. 
Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Tennyson, I am moved to tears that you would be so good hearted to bring a beat up stray cat into your home and then actually have the courage to see it through, do the right thing. I have the utmost respect for you that you would do the right thing. Bless you for giving Harry the love he deserved at the end, for staying with him. Bless you. I'm so glad he found you, please don't focus on regrets. Clearly you did all you could for him.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

That is such a sad story! Bless you for being Harry's loving friends at the end. You helped him out of his pain and gave him peace.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Harry went to heaven feeling love and being put out of his pain. No one can ask for more. Good on you for taking the time, money and emotional investment to send this poor puddy on his way with dignity.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennyson*



Tennyson said:


> Harry, the black and grey tiger cat went to the bridge today.
> I've never been a cat person until Harry showed up on my front stoop. He wasn't feral. He was just Harry. For a month I fed him and gave him skim milk and water. He stayed on the stoop. Wouldn't leave. I was brushing him, wiping his face. His face......it was a face that only his Mother could have loved him on pay day. Ears were ripped, eye was just an infected mess and he only had one tooth. I thought he was young. Only weighed 5.5 lbs.
> Last night I brought him in. Terrible storms were approaching. I took him down in the basement. Mick was okay with everything. He was just happy Harry was inside away from the weather. I made Harry a nice bed, food, water, litter pan and a light on. This morning I took him to the local vet. Couldn't get Mick's vet so this was the next best thing.
> Harry had full blown FL. He was about 8 yrs. old and his stomach was full of parasites. The vet said he was in a great deal of pain and discomfort. She said he wouldn't show me his pain because he found heaven. Cats don't show pain, I learned.
> ...


TENNYSON: Harry would thank you if he could-you did the kindest and most loving thing for Harry!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you had to make this hard decision for Harry. You did the best thing for Harry in ending his pain. The care that you showed in his last month here on earth was a blessing to Harry. I know that Harry feels nothing but gratitude that you had enough compassion to end his pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your compassion for Harry goes beyond words, rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

God brought the two of you together, because he knew Harry could trust you, and that you'd do what was best for Harry. RIP sweet Harry. Prayers and hugs for you and Mick.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> .
> So Harry went to the bridge. I held him and talked to him and he just fell asleep.
> I just feel terrible that this stray cat finally trusted someone and that someone ended his life.
> RIP Little Harry. I'm sorry. Mick is sorry too.


You did the last and most loving thing we do for our pets. I too think God brought Harry to you so he could find love at the end of his life and didn't have to leave this world without knowing love and kindness, but I know how hard and heartbreaking this was to you. You are Harry's hero.:smooch:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Harry - perhaps something bought him to you knowing that you would be compassionate to help him cross to the bridge painlessly

Play well little one and sleep in peace


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick and I thank you all for the kind words. We're both just really sad.
I never had a cat like me the way Harry did. Even the cats at the pet store up for adoption hiss and try and bite me. Not Harry!
It's just sad that since Harry wasn't feral that some monster had him and then threw him the hell out. I also think he was so beat up with wounds and scars because he was sick and fraile. I kinda knew he was very sick because when I fed him (fed him very well) he wasn't gaining any weight. His stomach was just very bloated.
Just an all around sad situation.
Mick and I thank you guys again. You're the best.


----------

